# bandit REMOTE CONTROL: $ how much?



## unatool (Jan 14, 2010)

looking to add a remote control to a Bandit stump grinder... Does anyone have an idea how much they cost? I see wired units and wireless remotes. I assume the wireless is more expensive.
I saw a remote for a Carlton for sale on E-Bay for $650... 
How much should a Bandit unit run?
Any thoughts on wired vs. wireless remotes?


----------



## Mowingman (Jan 15, 2010)

I aksed the folks at Bandit about that one time. Seems like the remote setup, if installed at the factory was about $1000.00. It is more than that if you buy all the parts later, and install it yourself.
My numbers might be wrong, but it is not cheap.
Jeff


----------



## Bigstumps (Jan 17, 2010)

If the machine wasn't built at the factory for at least the wired remote you can probably forget about adding it or the wireless.

Remote machines use solonoid operated valves - not the manual valves that come standard on most machines. You would have to replace the entire valve bank and I am guessing it wouldn't just bolt right in where the manual valves are.

Some valves - maybe on bucket trucks or more expensive equipment can be operated both by solonoids or manually - these are typically more expensive valves and I don't think you will find these on your machine.

A few years ago I demoed the Bandit 2100 - it was a manual machine and the valve on it did not also have solonoids.


----------



## Mowingman (Jan 17, 2010)

It can be converted, but you have to change out all the control valves to get valves that have the solenoids, then get all the radio control equipment, both receivers and transmitter. A conversion that can be done, but you could probably never recover the cost in any possible benefits.
Jeff


----------



## unatool (Jan 17, 2010)

Thank you for the above input... I was looking a used machine that did not have the remote (they lost it?) - maybe the stump grinder was a bank repo?
I wanted to figure out how much the remote would be before I made an offer, but alas - the machine was sold to someone else!
I am onto greener pastures now and have almost made my move on a different used machine...


----------



## B-Edwards (Jan 18, 2010)

If the machine had a remote as new then yes you can buy the remote control box. The one you saw on ebay, go to the sellers info and contact them. They used to make Carlton's remotes and also they make electronics for auto feed on alot of chippers.


----------



## unatool (Jan 18, 2010)

I saw that Carlton remote ($600?) for sale on ebay. What I was looking at was that Bandit for sale with the '$5,000' remote advertised... I find it hard to believe that a remote for that 2800sp cost $5k. The guy selling that machine has also advertised in arboristsite for $22,000. I saw another Bandit for sale in california for $18k but it did not include the remote. I suspect these are dealers and their job is to make money as middlemen...


----------



## ArborquipSP (Jan 20, 2010)

Bandit DOES NOT USE the same remote that is on ebay. They use a brand called OMNEX also Carltons new machines also use them. They are expensive but a much better design. Remote are prices by ser# of the machine they are not all the same.

Scott


----------



## B-Edwards (Jan 20, 2010)

I was just saying he might get a connection speaking to the makers of a control box and find one that would work. If the machine is only missing the control box it is a no-brainer that it needs one. I am not sure if that is the question.


----------



## Bigstumps (Jan 21, 2010)

I'm always afraid to purchase something that is missing a part or two. Especially when the seller tells you that part is cheap, or it is an easy fix, or just needs a tune up. 

If it is that easy - don't you think they would fix it before they sold it??

I'd rather buy something blown up, then I know what I'm into.


----------



## unatool (Jan 30, 2010)

Yes, my question was to figure out what it would take to get a remote for a Bandit 2800 that was for sale. I think it was being sold as a repo or auction... Take a look in the used machinery page and you can see a similar 2800. 
No worries now, I found my new used stump grinder and it is a Rayco! I have been running a 1625 for 5 years and I am happy to jump up to the 50 hp Diesel engine. No need for messy remote controls on this machine... See 'attached image' of what I bought on the used market. Nice deal


----------



## Bigstumps (Jan 30, 2010)

Nice, an RG50 with Green Teeth!!

I would hate to stand that close to the cutter wheel. Make sure that rubber skirt hangs down extra long - when something comes under it and catches you in the ankle it will drop you to your knees.

Also make sure you keep a good clean piece of Lexan in the window - otherwise you find yourself peering around it just waiting to get nailed.


----------



## Mowingman (Jan 30, 2010)

Nice machine. I would ditch those Green Teeth and go back to the standard Rayco teeth.Here is the problem with Green Teeth:
1. They throw chips WAY too far, like 50' in all directions.
2. They chip on the edge when they hit even a small rock.
3. They are not rebuildable as far as I can tell.

The Rayco Super Tooth does a fine cutting job, lasts a long ,long time, and can be refurbished and used again for about half the cost of new.
Congratulations on the purchase. It looks like a fine machine, and is quite an upgrade from your old 1625.
Jeff


----------

